# Psittacosis?



## for_the_birds (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi,
My friend just received a letter from a pet store that she bought two parakeets from saying that they did tests on their birds and found them to have this disease. She emailed me saying she was going to let them go (which I promptly told her was a bad idea) not only because of this, but also just that she can't take care of them anymore.

I'm inexperienced with avian diseases, but apparently this one can pass to humans? I told her to sit tight for awhile and that I'd do some research on it. She hinted at wanting me to take care of the birds, which I gladly would if that means they'll be homeless/dead otherwise, but I'm concerned about getting sick myself. 

Anyway, I'm just in need of advice  thanks.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, the real name for that disease is "Chlamydophila", these days. Yes, people can get it. If her actual birds aren't showing any symptoms then it's not an immediate danger. However, for preventative measures, the birds can be treated with Vibramicin (Doxycycline) for 45 days, or possibly with Azithromycin for just a few days.

Pidgey


----------



## for_the_birds (Aug 26, 2007)

Okay, well now I don't know what to tell my friend. She's not going to keep them anyway, and I can't just let her release them into the wild......looks like I'm going to have to take them in.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can take them and treat them without getting sick. Be sure to practice good hygene...wash you hand well after handling them and use a disinfectant solution when cleaning their food and water dishes. 
Go get them.


----------



## for_the_birds (Aug 26, 2007)

Good news, I convinced her to take them to a vet (she didn't have a bird vet  ) So she said if she does decide the get rid of them she'll call me first.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good job!


----------

